

Indie Game Dev Embraces Pirates Instead Of Fighting Futile War - Sourge
http://torrentfreak.com/indie-game-dev-embraces-pirates-instead-of-fighting-futile-war-100915/

======
_delirium
This actually seems like a reasonably common attitude among indie-game devs
(not universal, but not uncommon). The biggest problem you're likely to face
as an indie-game developer isn't everyone pirating your game, but nobody ever
playing it at all: the most common method of failure is the game that just
never gets any traction, not even to the level of "niche success". In that
context, piracy can often have more publicity upside than sales-losses
downside.

